# Durban areas



## clairenouv (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi There

I'm relocating to Durban in January 2012 with my husband... I've read all Durban-related threads with greatest interest  anyway we're happy to have a chance to discover ZA!

I'd liek to start looking around for flats/houses, can anyone give me some tips on the various areas of Durban, where it is recommended to settle down, etc so I can start familiarie myself??

Thanks a lot
Claire


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Depends on budget really, however I would look at Umhlanga or Durban North areas initially.


----------

